# Using Heimdall On Mac (How To 2Nd Post)



## Birthofahero

Hey guys, Im growing more and more frustrated at the fact that I cant use odin on my mac. I have used a virtual machine in the past but that option is just not going to work for me, which brings me to my question. Can someone please walk me thru using Heimdall 1.3.1 as I am completely dumbfounded at figuring this out. I am too the point of giving up, unless you can help! So please fellow flashers, is there someone that can help?

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## repilce

I have not used it on the Mac. However, the new 1.3.1 is fluid in it's usage across OS, and I'm very familiar with it under linux.

What exactly are you having trouble with?

edit:

Just to go ahead and throw this out there. If you are trying to flash anything packaged for odin, you can.. but, you have to extract the "**.bin" files from the .tar's for odin.

First thing to do would be to pull a (stock? if your still stock.. or a stock variant) a .pit file from the phone.
You can do this by going under the last tab and using the "download pit" button. To do this the phone must be connected and in download mode first.
Download and save the .pit to wherever you like on your system.

Now, you can get to flashing the *.bin files you extracted from Odin .tars

Under the FLASH tab select the pit file you just extracted from the phone, this will give hiemdall the info on appropriate partition tables.
Then, select the "Add" button under the listbox on the right. Directly left of that is where you select the appropriate partition "place/label" for the *.bin file you intend to flash. (ie.. ISL + SBL / kernel / recovery ... etc)
Then click the browse button to select the actual *.bin file from you computer to flash.

Now, I have not flashed with a charge myself using 1.3.1 , but given the same internals as the SGS the following should help you figure out where to stick everything under which label if you are flashing a full Odin package.

Pit location name / ***.bin file
----------------------------------------------
Kernel = Zimage.bin
Recovery	= Recovery.bin
"IBL + SBL" = Boot.bin
SBL = Sbl.bin
Cache = Cache.bin
Param = param.bin
DBdata = dbdata.bin (not sure on exact naming here.. but you can see the patern)
Factoryfs = factoryfs.bin

As you can see, all in all the partition "labels" pretty much reflect the respective *.bin name they go along with, save Kernel and IBL/SBL.
With SGS the movinand.bin was never needed to be flashed from an odin package.. as it never was changed/modified or re-written in any way. I would assume that is the same for the charge.. but don't take my assumption as gospel.
Also, never flash anything mistakenly under the "EFS" partition label! That partition holds the device specific information for your phone, like serial and etc..
Anything that pertains to all things custom rom, should be covered by my list there.

I hope this helps.

edit: 2.0// Once you have all this setup and flash.. if you want to not have to set all the bin to partiton settings again for the same rom if you feel you may want/need to re-flash it.. Don't close heimdall and you can build your own one file solution to flash again later. IIRC this is under the 3rd tab on the interface. Just select build package.. and fill out the required info into each field, and the package will build.. so next time all you have to do is select that package from the first tab, click load, and that will move you to the 2nd tab automatically to flash.. with pit, bin, and partition assignment already done.


----------



## Birthofahero

Everything. Where to put what files primarily. 
I am trying to flash the ep4p stock delbloated etc etc. From using odin I knew to flash the tar.md5 in the pda section and then flash CWM. So if you can get me there than you are a huge help.


----------



## repilce

hehe.. check edit


----------



## fitti28

i dont if this will help but it's a start. I never used Heimdall myself but i was researching and i came across this.






http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=878686

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1127419

http://www.tutorgig.com/v/heimdall


----------



## Birthofahero

repilce said:


> hehe.. check edit


Holy hell, thanks a lot for that.
I will follow those instructions and post back with (hopefully good) results. Thanks again.


----------



## Birthofahero

fitti28 said:


> i dont if this will help but it's a start. I never used Heimdall myself but i was researching and i came across this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=878686
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1127419
> 
> http://www.tutorgig.com/v/heimdall


Ive checked out most of that stuff already, but its using an older version of heimdall. I suppose I could of downloaded that specific version, but I like to stay updated








Thanks for your help.


----------



## Birthofahero

EDIT: Worked flawlessly. I actually like using Heidmall beter than Odin. Manually placing all the files makes me feel more in control, which I like.
Thank you again, saved me from throwing my phone/punching my computer.

Now back to Skyrim


----------



## repilce

Lol.. no problem. With my fassy I liked being able to add stuff to packages too, like putting a CWM in with PWGB which did not come with one.. and the such.. it's a very versatile tool.

When I get a chance I may do a more detailed HOWTO post, with 1.3.1 usage should be the same across all platforms.


----------



## oatemeal

noob to Heimdall here. I can not get the program to recognize my facinate. i assumed that the package install to my mac included all necessary drivers needed to get it working. is there anything else i need to do?


----------



## Birthofahero

oatemeal said:


> noob to Heimdall here. I can not get the program to recognize my facinate. i assumed that the package install to my mac included all necessary drivers needed to get it working. is there anything else i need to do?


The heimdall suite 1.3.1 should have all the necessary drivers packaged in, assuming you downloaded the suite.


----------



## oatemeal

yes i did. However, every time i try to install it. I get a error on my system extension:

_/system/library/extentions/heimdall.kext was installed improperly and cannot be used_.

that probably has something to do with it. anyone else get this error?


----------



## Birthofahero

oatemeal said:


> yes i did. However, every time i try to install it. I get a error on my system extension:
> 
> /system/library/extentions/heimdall.kext was installed improperly and cannot be used.
> 
> that probably has something to do with it. anyone else get this error?


Interesting. Don't know what that means. Tried re downloading?


----------



## repilce

Sorry I can't be of much help there. I don't know anything about the Mac OS side of things. 
Edit.. just going out on a limb here.. could it be a permission issue when trying to install? 
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------

